# Lock Washers



## Po_Go (Aug 28, 2008)

How do lock washers work? I know what they're for, but it seems they apply pressure to the nut, but wouldn't that make them loosen faster if anything?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 28, 2008)

There's several types of lock washers...

The first type is a split lock washer, which is like a normal washer but with a cut at an angle through it.  When the head/nut is tightened on it, the two pointy parts where it was cut dig into the head/nut and the surface of whatever it's on, preventing it from being able to turn. 

Star lock washers work on the same principle of digging pointy metal bits into the parts, but have lots of little pointy bits for even more strength.

For both of these, the angles are such that it turns smoothly while being tightened, then digs in when you try turning it backwards.  Since the pointy bits are worn as you force them backwards to unscrew it, you're not supposed to reuse them.  Both of these types can only be used when a part is firmly tightened - neither will do anything on a loose bolt.

Another important type is nylon locknuts, which use a plastic insert that is deformed by the bolt, and causes greatly increased friction.  These can be used even on loose bolts, and are quite handy.

--Bushytails


----------

